# Aftermarket radiator



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Need a radiator for a New Holland ls170 skid loader. You think it pays to buy aftermarket radiators. Or you should buy it from New Holland $600


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I have bought many aftermarket NH radiators with no issue for the NH LS/LX skidsteer. I cant remember where we got them. One of the big places that supplies all the independant tractor repair shops. I think AP Air was one of the places. I am sure GD equipment would have a good aftermarket in stock. Should be around $300-$350 plus freight.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

$400 from a&I. I don't know if they're any good.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

One things for sure, you don't want to work on that skid steer again for the same problem.....skid steers can be such a PITA to work on......good luck, I would opt for the best one for sure, just not sure which one that is  probably the factory one tho...


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

If you take it to a radiator shop, chances are they would replace it with one from General radiator out of Chicago and you can buy direct from them.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I don't know about OEM being any better quality of LOTS of stuff. Much of the aftermarket/OEM is made in the same factory(in China)...


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

endrow said:


> Need a radiator for a New Holland ls170 skid loader. You think it pays to buy aftermarket radiators. Or you should buy it from New Holland $600


If you don't need one immediately I'd have it manufactured by a local rad shop to the specs of the original one or maybe even exceed them by a bit. So if you don't like plastic tanks you can have replaced with metal etc


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

PaMike said:


> I don't know about OEM being any better quality of LOTS of stuff. Much of the aftermarket/OEM is made in the same factory(in China)...


It may be made in the same factory (who knows for sure) but is it made to the same specs......I would make sure before I stuck it in, it's generally a bear to replace much of anything on a skid steer....


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

The problem with the Chinsese stuff is some is the exact same thing, and some is junk.

I had a power transmission salesman stop in the other day looking to sell me some Chinese bearings.

They are made in the same plant as the Fafnir and Timken bearings. One production line makes and boxes the Fafnir bearings. One line makes and boxes the Timken bearings. And one line makes and boxes the China no name bearing. Is it possible that the Fafnir and Timken lines use better material and tighter tolerance? Yes, but knowing the Chinese they are cranking them all out the same...


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree, it's that unknown that always gets me....I had to replace some hydro lines on my 520-50 the other day.....I just about ordered the lines from JCB but at $175 per hose.....excuse me, $175 per circuit extension  (that's what JCB calls a hose)  I opted for a handmade from the hydro shop, still cost me $90 but while I was in the machine and had it apart and serviceable, I replaced all five hoses that ran in that particular race channel......I figured if one blew, the others weren't far behind it....might as well do it now, the labor was a bitch, still have a busted knuckle to lick on....


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Ls 170 radiator is pretty easy to get at. I would ask how many the aftermarket place sold and if they had any luck with them. Oem and aftermarket are both cheaply made. Look at the fins to see if they have same per inch. Compare number of core tubes also.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

PaMike said:


> The problem with the Chinsese stuff is some is the exact same thing, and some is junk.
> I had a power transmission salesman stop in the other day looking to sell me some Chinese bearings.
> They are made in the same plant as the Fafnir and Timken bearings. One production line makes and boxes the Fafnir bearings. One line makes and boxes the Timken bearings. And one line makes and boxes the China no name bearing. Is it possible that the Fafnir and Timken lines use better material and tighter tolerance? Yes, but knowing the Chinese they are cranking them all out the same...


"Looking to sell Chinese bearings " is the key phrase here. I doubt that you'll find "Made in China " on a Timken. There is a difference.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Timken bearings are made all over the world including China.

http://www.timken.com/EN-US/about/Pages/Locations.aspx


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

swmnhay said:


> Timken bearings are made all over the world including China.
> 
> http://www.timken.com/EN-US/about/Pages/Locations.aspx


I bet that each location has its own area of marketing


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

PaMike said:


> The problem with the Chinsese stuff is some is the exact same thing, and some is junk.
> 
> I had a power transmission salesman stop in the other day looking to sell me some Chinese bearings.
> 
> They are made in the same plant as the Fafnir and Timken bearings. One production line makes and boxes the Fafnir bearings. One line makes and boxes the Timken bearings. And one line makes and boxes the China no name bearing. Is it possible that the Fafnir and Timken lines use better material and tighter tolerance? Yes, but knowing the Chinese they are cranking them all out the same...


I always heard in a situation like that anything that doesn't meet specs gets to be the chinese brand.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

One of the problems with paying a premium for "made in USA" is SOME of the products are just a marketing gimic. Martin Gear & Sprocket has the sprockets made in China, they then bore, key and setscrew in the U.S. They then label it as U.S made when the most critical portion, the sprocket and teeth are made overseas..


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

Just because Timken has a plant in China doesn't say they're producing Timken branded products. Actually, I have no idea.....


----------

